# Memphis Depay



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

Talento 21enne passato quest'estate al Manchester United per una cifra vicino ai 30 milioni di euro.

Qui sotto il video del debutto ufficiale...


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Talento pazzesco, lo United ha fatto un colpaccio fenomenale


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Talento pazzesco, lo United ha fatto un colpaccio fenomenale



Un mio amico me lo segnalava dal 2013 , e io non gli credevo


----------



## mèuris (19 Agosto 2015)

Esordio timidino, in Champions  E dire che l'avevo visto due anni fa,nel nostro preliminare col Psv, e non mi sembrava nulla di che. Senz'altro sarà stato in giornata "no", o magari gli mancava un po'di maturità calcistica o continuità ( in fondo, aveva 19 anni). E,col Psv, non l'avevo visto giocare moltissimo, devo dire. Sembrerebbe veramente un "craque". Non credo sia un caso se a lui hanno affidato la "7", che allo United non è esattamente l'ultima delle maglie


----------



## Snake (19 Agosto 2015)

visti gli ailaiz dei suoi gol l'anno scorso, sembra avere il pacchetto completo, fisicamente comunque è un bestione, voglio sperare che non si gonfi ancora sennò scoppia


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Se penso che il City ha speso più del doppio per prendere Sterling...


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2015)

Giocatore pazzesco, e lo si sapeva da tempo. 30 milioni coi prezzi che girano sono pochi. Le doti tecniche le aveva mostrate fin dagli esordi, ma già ai mondiali mi aveva colpito per la personalità che aveva a quell'età...
Sono questi i mercati da sondare. Quelli non ancora del tutto contaminati dai prezzi folli, quelli in cui sbocciano ancora talenti come margherite. Invece noi proprio ora dovevamo fissarci con il mercato italiano. La peggiore scelta possibile.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Può esplodere davvero con quella 7. Finora rendimento eccellente. Lo preferisco di gran lunga a Sterling.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Esordio timidino, in Champions  E dire che l'avevo visto due anni fa,nel nostro preliminare col Psv, e non mi sembrava nulla di che. Senz'altro sarà stato in giornata "no", o magari gli mancava un po'di maturità calcistica o continuità ( in fondo, aveva 19 anni). E,col Psv, non l'avevo visto giocare moltissimo, devo dire. Sembrerebbe veramente un "craque". Non credo sia un caso se a lui hanno affidato la "7", che allo United non è esattamente l'ultima delle maglie



Invece mi era sembrato subito l'unico decente, molto più di Maher. E stiamo parlando di due anni fa, adesso sarà molto più forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

Anche a me non convinceva, ma nell'ultima stagione ha fatto il salto, francamente non me lo sarei mai aspettato che diventasse una bestia simile


Ps: Fastidiosissimo il nome sulla maglietta, non era proibito in Inghilterra ?


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche a me non convinceva, ma nell'ultima stagione ha fatto il salto, francamente non me lo sarei mai aspettato che diventasse una bestia simile
> 
> 
> Ps: Fastidiosissimo il nome sulla maglietta, non era proibito in Inghilterra ?



Ripudia il proprio cognome essendo stato abbandonato a 4 anni dal padre...


----------



## mèuris (19 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece mi era sembrato subito l'unico decente, molto più di Maher. E stiamo parlando di due anni fa, adesso sarà molto più forte.


 Beh, forse fu quello che ci impensierì un po' di più (mi ricordo di uno/due tiri verso la nostra porta,se non erro), ma di certo non fece faville. Maher è un altro che non brillò, in quel confronto, vero (ed era,forse, il più atteso). In ogni caso, direi che sono venuti su bene entrambi


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2015)

I giocatorini dell'Eredivisie. Almeno la metà dei top player degli ultimi 10 anni sono esplosi in quel campionato, Galliani probabilmente non ha nemmeno idea di dove siano i Paesi Bassi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I giocatorini dell'Eredivisie. Almeno la metà dei top player degli ultimi 10 anni sono esplosi in quel campionato, Galliani probabilmente non ha nemmeno idea di dove siano i Paesi Bassi.



In testa a quei giocatorini cè Suarez del Barcellona, che il mio amico ( che non sento più  ) , mi disse di tenere sott'occhio dal 2007


----------



## mèuris (19 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I giocatorini dell'Eredivisie. Almeno la metà dei top player degli ultimi 10 anni sono esplosi in quel campionato, Galliani probabilmente non ha nemmeno idea di dove siano i Paesi Bassi.



Davvero, è una cosa incredibile. Possibile che non si esplori minimamente quel mercato? O quello belga, tedesco...niente. O meglio, c'era chi lo faceva (Braida), ma a forza di rimanere inascoltato,se n'è andato.


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> In testa a quei giocatorini cè Suarez del Barcellona, che il mio amico ( che non sento più  ) , mi disse di tenere sott'occhio dal 2007


Ma anche Ronaldo, Ibra o Robben. Invece in Italia di sole mai nessuna: Cuadrado, Lamela e Iturbe toppleyer proprio...L'Eredivisie è un campionato di livello più basso della A, si punta sui giovani, c'è meno pressione MA soprattutto i prezzi per i potenziali talenti sono decenti/abbordabili.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma anche Ronaldo, Ibra o Robben. Invece in Italia di sole mai nessuna: Cuadrado, Lamela e Iturbe toppleyer proprio...L'Eredivisie è un campionato di livello più basso della A, si punta sui giovani, c'è meno pressione MA soprattutto i prezzi per i potenziali talenti sono decenti/abbordabili.



. Ti quoto in ogni parola che hai detto  
Comunque se si vuole un 'attaccante forte proprio dalla Eredivisie , vi è Arkadiusz Milik dell'Ajax, classe 94 già nel giro della nazionale polacca , secondo loro attaccante dopo Lewandowsky, molto bravo


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> . Ti quoto in ogni parola che hai detto
> Comunque se si vuole un 'attaccante forte proprio dalla Eredivisie , vi è Arkadiusz Milik dell'Ajax, classe 94 già nel giro della nazionale polacca , secondo loro attaccante dopo Lewandowsky, molto bravo


Eriksen "non ha personalità", De Vrij un miracolato del mondiale. S'è visto, pagati 25 milioni in due. Strootman, prima che si spaccasse, era un animale. Il "bello" è che son tutti nomi che ci hanno accostato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eriksen "non ha personalità", De Vrij un miracolato del mondiale. S'è visto, pagati 25 milioni in due. Strootman, prima che si spaccasse, era un animale. Il "bello" è che son tutti nomi che ci hanno accostato.



Non mi far pensare a Strootman e il suo maledetto infortunio  
Comunque, l'Eredivisie è il campionato da dove pescare , fra l'altro da loro, non ci sono ancora i prezzi folli, mi pare che, Depay a parte , l'acquisto più costoso, sia stato proprio Strootman 20 milioni.


----------

